
Guide to Internal Communication, the Basecamp Way - kmod
https://basecamp.com/guides/how-we-communicate
======
gatleon
It reminds me of how the Wordpress team works. I cannot find the source, but
from my memory, they use long form writing in Wordpress to build Wordpress.
Each team member writes up what they are working on, publishes it to an
internal Wordpress site, and reads and comments on what others are working on.

Amazon is also another example of using long form writing - specifically in
the context of meetings. [0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5703147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5703147)

